# My secret ss santa dankung..



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Promised slingshottristin a vid of the Dankung he sent me for Xmas, I never use tubes, ever, but i was impressed at over 260fps with short draw tubes...


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad ya like it!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

G'day Ben !

Have you ever done any auto trimming ?

That carpet is 100% the same I used to cover sub woofer boxes with!

Nice shooting man, don't ever discount tubes, they may take a bit of getting used to, but it's worth it!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol no the show room at work has been carpeted in this, good heavy duty stuff! Yea tubes are ok, that's all I ever used untill about 2yrs ago..finding myself appreciating them again these days..


----------

